# CRT Invalid Display Error



## partykill (Nov 5, 2007)

I've been trying to solve this problem forever...
My system specs: Intel pentium 4 3.0 Ghz, 1 GB ram, 17" LCD Liteon monitor. *My video card*: Radeon ati x850 xt 256 MB memory.
When I play a 3d game (even worse with heavier games..) it will crash without a warning and the video card will reset itself, and *most* of the time get back to the game, but have a 3 second lag (very frustrating when I play online games..).
This is the error I'm getting in the event viewer: CRT invalid display type
Source: ati2mtag. Category: CRT. Event ID: 45062. I keep getting these errors (in event viewer every couple of minutes!)
Another error I'm getting in event viewer: TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.Source: Tcpip. Category: None. Event ID: 4226.

Please I need help fast... If you have any questions about something just ask..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried reinstalling the video drivers.that sounds like a driver issue.


----------



## partykill (Nov 5, 2007)

pharoah said:


> have you tried reinstalling the video drivers.that sounds like a driver issue.


No it's not a driver issue I checked that I reinstalled latest driver no change...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try speedfan post back the temp,and voltage readings.


----------



## partykill (Nov 5, 2007)

pharoah said:


> try speedfan post back the temp,and voltage readings.


Ok I'll do that, and one more thing I notice after a couple of crashes it also does something to my display driver where I have to reinstall it (like I have no display drivers).


----------



## partykill (Nov 5, 2007)

Temperatures:
CPU: 57C (thats too hot I guess cuz it shows a fire icon next to it..)
Internal temp: 45C
Remote temp: 41C
HD: 38C

Voltage:
+2.5V: 1.55V
Vcore: 1.34V
+3.3V: 3.30V
+5V: 5.15V
+12V: 12.06V

Although I dont think my problem has to do with my cpu temp, but you're the expert , so I want a good opinion 

P.S. I ran this speedtest with only firefox running if it helps, so temps are accurate to idle mode and is stable on about 57C (cpu).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the temp should be in the low 40's on idle
found this
http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=29385
install an earlier driver
in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer
redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
blow the dust from the case with a can of air
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## partykill (Nov 5, 2007)

dai said:


> the temp should be in the low 40's on idle
> found this
> http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=29385
> install an earlier driver
> ...


Yeah I had this problem way before 7.7 catalyst so that's not the issue.
About the cpu thing the link you gave me doesn't work, and you mean blow dust off the computer case?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the link works for me try this one
http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2intelas5.html
no the inside of the case paying paticular attention to fans and heatsinks
if you did not use the above method to install the drivers still use it to install whichever ones you wish


----------



## partykill (Nov 5, 2007)

dai said:


> the link works for me try this one
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2intelas5.html
> no the inside of the case paying paticular attention to fans and heatsinks
> if you did not use the above method to install the drivers still use it to install whichever ones you wish


The link doesnt work I mean the pdf file wont open when I select my processor. I will clean my computer on the weekend when I have more time but I'm not sure if my problem has anything to do with dust, but I will give a go thanks for the advice.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have adobe reader installed


----------



## partykill (Nov 5, 2007)

dai said:


> do you have adobe reader installed


Of course


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i just rechecked it and no problems uninstall and reinstall the reader
i am using ver.7 as i have problems in vista with ver.8


----------



## partykill (Nov 5, 2007)

dai said:


> i just rechecked it and no problems uninstall and reinstall the reader
> i am using ver.7 as i have problems in vista with ver.8


I have version 8 adobe reader it reads every pdf perfectly had no problems with it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the problem must be at your end comes up here try it again later


----------

